
Detroit selected as fourth city for Backstage Incubator - rmason
https://backstagecapital.com/accelerator/cities/detroit/
======
rmason
Backstage Capital, a VC firm for underrepresented founders announced
incubators for London, Los Angeles and Philadelphia. They announced a contest
for the fourth city and Detroit was just announced as the winner.

